# Guitar help



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

well about 2 weeks ago i picked out some speakers for a guitar amp there here in box very clear and loud on music very happy with them.....
but when you add the guitar to it there is a lot of feed back and i can figure out why he stands about 8-10 feet away when playing ... that the only prob is alil bit of feed back from the guitar .... any one know how to reduce feed back ? thanks again for all your help [email protected]


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

Notch filter.

Figure out what frequency the guitar is feeding back at, and eq it down. Should do the trick.

-JP


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

ok so just get a nice eq to tone it down was thinking about that thanks


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.bossus.com/gear/productdetails.php?ProductId=151&ParentId=95
a couple of my friends use this pedal (if I remember correctly) alot of hardcore metal bands turn away from the crowd while playing and they use these to keep the feed back down.


----------

